# Some more~recent pics of some of my fish



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I took these yesterday~


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome pics! love the one with the arowanna, it doesn't go after the silver dollars? looks like the arowanna can get them down bite size


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

The Silver dollars actually schoal with it as does the Bala sharks! I know it's kinda funny.
I keep them well fed so they don't look at their tankmates as food.


----------



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome tank!
I'd love to see a pic of the bala sharks if u have any


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Your wish is my command! LOL


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

those balas are fat, no offence


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Not fat, just healthy.


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow! what a tank! What size is that? Feet and inches if you please, i don't do us-gallons


----------

